# Dog hair bracelets



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

One of my dear friends has a business and makes bracelets out of horsehair. They are absolutely exquisite (I have one, and am thinking of ordering another), but I just found out she started making dog hair bracelets too!

I think they are so pretty, don't you? Now I might have to order a dog hair bracelet instead of a second horse hair.

http://katesequine.com/dog-hair-bracelet.html

The brown bracelet is my horse hair bracelet, the white are samples of her dog hair bracelets. This made me think of the purses and sweaters others have had made from their dog's fur.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful! How much are they and how much hair does she need to make one?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

When I saw the thread title, I was a little skeptical- but they're very pretty!!  How cool.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, those are beautiful! I love the little charm she used on it too. 

I'll have to keep that in mind next time Molson blows his coat


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> When I saw the thread title, I was a little skeptical- but they're very pretty!!  How cool.


My thoughts exactly. I'd love to know more about what she needs to do one... I assume the info is on her website? 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, those are really nice. She can even make them into an ornament. I would have loved to have had one made from my late Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sure there would be a huge market for people who would like their dog's OWN hair made into a bracelet. Not that I would pay such a steep price...as I am sure she would raise the price significantly for this.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful bracelets. I may have to order one! Plus my daughter would love one made from horse hair. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I LOVE GRF!
You just NEVER know what you will find when you log in!
I think the bracelets are beautiful


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'm sure there would be a huge market for people who would like their dog's OWN hair made into a bracelet. Not that I would pay such a steep price...as I am sure she would raise the price significantly for this.


Her stock prices and custom prices are the same. There are instructions on her website for contacting her and how much hair you need for the dog bracelet. So the price for it to be from YOUR DOG is the same as if it's from one of her dogs. The bracelets run at $75 (tell her Lydia B. referred you, and you might get a deal) - should they ever break she has great customer service and you can just send it back and she'll repair it. The charms and fixtures (clasps) are all sterling silver. She does say on the website that the dog hair bracelets are more delicate than the horse hair so you need to be more careful with them. I'm really hard on my horse hair bracelet - sleep in it, swim in it, dance in it, etc. and the clasp did break, but the braiding and hair looks good as new still. She fixed the clasp as soon as I sent it to her and it was good as new.

I also have a Christmas ornament that I absolutely adore. It looks great on the tree, and I'm so glad she's started making key chains - I probably wouldn't get the dog hair in a key chain though, because it is more delicate... at least if you toss around your keys and lose them like I do. :uhoh:

For comparison, other companies that make similar bracelets charge about $150 and only do horse hair without the sterling silver charms.

From her website:

Dog hair bracelets are available, but require enough hair to equal the thickness of about 2-3 pencils. As dog hair is a finer more delicate hair than horse hair, these bracelets should be handled with care.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I so wish I had kept lots of my bridge dogs hair because I would love to have some bracelets made by this woman. They look great. I'll have to look into this for Mr. C.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

They are lovely. I just know I will be ordering one with Hudson's hair sooner or later. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> I so wish I had kept lots of my bridge dogs hair because I would love to have some bracelets made by this woman. They look great. I'll have to look into this for Mr. C.


I was just thinking the same thing, what a lovely keep sake of my special girls it would have been.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Omg...... Want!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm glad so many people like them. I'm slightly obsessed. 

I'm hoping to get a dog hair bracelet made soon and I'll post pics when I do! Another great thing is the bracelets come in beautiful leather jewelery boxes that are pretty enough to just tie a bow around to give as a gift.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow. Very nice. I am impressed and now I want....


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, when I first saw this I thought the idea of a dog hair bracelet was just a little odd. I mean, honestly, I wear enough dog hair as it is (unintentionally.) Do I really need more of it around my wrist?

After seeing them, I absolutely have to have one. Don't know how much I'd wear it. (I don't wear jewelry very often.) But I have to have one!


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Wow!
I must have one made for my sister! Her Gelding will likely not live forever and this will be a great keepsake for when he is gone!
Thank You for posting this!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Okay, when I first saw this I thought the idea of a dog hair bracelet was just a little odd. I mean, honestly, I wear enough dog hair as it is (unintentionally.) Do I really need more of it around my wrist?
> 
> After seeing them, I absolutely have to have one. Don't know how much I'd wear it. (I don't wear jewelry very often.) But I have to have one!



I am the same!!! I want one too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Now I'm really sad. I really want one of my Barkley's gorgeous fur and now it's too late.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Anne, I feel that way about Max. I was so upset when I realized I should have cut some of his hair and I didn't think of it at the time because I was so distraught. 
Barkley will always be with you in spirit. and that is real.


----------

